# BRASÍLIA - 2019 Summer Universiade



## netinhogga (Jul 29, 2007)

​
The 2019 Summer Universiade, the XXX Summer Universiade, is scheduled for Brasília, Brazil in July 2019.This will be the second time which Brazil will host the event. This also marked the second time the event will be held in the Southern Hemisphere and during the winter in the host city. Brazil also hosted the event for the first time in Porto Alegre in 1963.

The cities of Brasília, Budapest and Baku were in contention for the Games. In early October, Baku was withdrawn claiming that it were many scheduled in the city on the the period from 2015 to 2017 and would not give account to host another event in a short time. On the eve of the election for the host city of the event, Budapest also withdrew its bid, claming the fact wich they not having enough funds to host the event, leaving just Brasília as the only bidding city. On November 9, 2013, FISU announced that the host would be Brasilia.









By Augusto Areal


----------



## netinhogga (Jul 29, 2007)

*The City*

















Brasília is the capital of Brazil and the seat of government of the Federal District. The city is located along the Brazilian Highlands on the country's Central-West region. It was founded on April 21, 1960, to serve as the new national capital. Brasília had an estimated population of 2,789,761 in 2013, making it the 4th most populous city in Brazil.

Brasília was planned and developed by Lúcio Costa and Oscar Niemeyer in 1956 in order to move the capital from Rio de Janeiro to a more central position. The city's design divides it into numbered blocks as well as sectors for specified activities, such as the Hotel Sector, the Banking Sector and the Embassy Sector. Brasília was chosen as a UNESCO World Heritage Site due to its modernist architecture.

The city has a unique status in Brazil, as it is an administrative division rather than a legal municipality like other cities in Brazil. Nationally, the term is almost always used synonymously with the Federal District, which constitutes an indivisible Federative Unit, analogous to a state. Several "satellite cities" are also part of the Federal District.

The centers of all three branches of the federal government of Brazil are in Brasília, including the Congress, President, and Supreme Court. The city also hosts 124 foreign embassies. Brasília International Airport connects the capital to all major Brazilian cities and many international destinations, and is the third busiest airport in Brazil.


----------



## netinhogga (Jul 29, 2007)

*The Stadium*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fernandars/9777620805/


















Flávio Cruvinel Brandão​Estádio Nacional Mané Garrincha is a multi-purpose stadium in Brasília, Brazil. It is currently used mostly for football matches. The stadium holds 70,064. and was built in 1974. It is named after famed Brazilian footballer Garrincha.

The stadium is one of several structures comprising the Ayrton Senna Multisport Complex, which also includes the Nilson Nelson Gymnasium and the Nelson Piquet International Autodrome.

It was inaugurated on May 18, 2013 after the reformation for the FIFA Confederations Cup with the participation of the Governor of Brasília Agnelo Queiroz and the President of Brazil Dilma Rousseff.

Estádio Nacional Mané Garrincha is owned by the Department of Sports, Physical Education and Recreation of Distrito Federal. The name is a homage to the football legend Mané Garrincha, who won the 1958 and 1962 World Cup with the Brazil national team.

The Mané Garrincha Stadium was demolished in 2010 to give way to a new stadium with a capacity of 71,000 fans and in order to reach the requirements for the 2014 World Cup, which will be held in Brazil. The stadium was renamed in early 2010 to the Estádio Nacional Mané Garrincha and the construction began in April of the same year. The reconstruction involves dismantling the lower tier and retaining the upper tier into the new rectangular bowl, and reducing the size of the playing field so that the stadium can be a football-specific stadium.

The stadium will also host some games in the football tournament of the 2016 Summer Olympics to be held in Rio de Janeiro.



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/thiagomarra/with/9507436


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/palairton/with/9186444465/



























http://www.copa2014.gov.br/pt-br/din...a_imagem/37150​


----------



## netinhogga (Jul 29, 2007)

*University of Brasília*








UnB is located in the heart of Brasilia, on the banks of Paranoá Lake, marked by a modernist architecture.

UnB’s Central Library has the largest archive in midwestern Brazil and caters to the needs of the federal district and of researchers from across the nation. UnB maintains a university restaurant, as well as the Fazenda Água Limpa, a farm in the outskirts of Brasilia where ecological, agricultural and forestry research is conducted.


----------



## netinhogga (Jul 29, 2007)

*Design of the Olympic Stadium*













































http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=23348​


----------



## netinhogga (Jul 29, 2007)

*Universiade Village Project*


----------



## netinhogga (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## netinhogga (Jul 29, 2007)

*Infrastructure and Transport*

*International Airport*










Brasília–Presidente Juscelino Kubitschek International Airport serves the metropolitan area with major domestic and international flights. It is the third busiest Brazilian airport based on passengers and aircraft movements. Because of its strategic location it is a civil aviation hub for the rest of the country. This makes for a large number of takeoffs and landings and it is not unusual for flights to be delayed in the holding pattern before landing. Following the airport's master plan, Infraero built a second runway, which was finished in 2006. In 2007, the airport handled 11,119,872 passengers. The main building's third floor, with 12 thousand square meters, has a panoramic deck, a food court, shops, four movie theaters with total capacity of 500 people, and space for exhibitions. Brasília Airport has 136 vendor spaces.

The airport is located about 11 km (6.8 mi) from the central area of Brasília, outside the metro system. The area outside the airport's main gate are lined with taxis as well as several bus line services which connect the airport to Brasília's central district. The parking lot accommodates 1,200 cars. The airport is serviced by domestic and regional airlines (TAM, GOL, Azul, WebJET, Trip and Avianca), in addition to a number of international carriers.

Brasília is improving its international connections and numerous non-stop flights provided by various airlines connect the city with cities throughout the world.

*Bus Station*










The main bus hub in Brasília is the Central Bus Station, located in the crossing of the Eixo Monumental and the Eixão, about 2 km (1.2 mi) from the Three Powers Plaza. The original plan was to have a bus station as near as possible to every corner of Brasília. Today, the bus station is the hub of urban buses only, some running within Brasília and others connecting Brasília to the satellite cities. In the original city plan, the interstate buses should also stop at the Central Station. Because of the growth of Brasília (and corresponding growth in the bus fleet), today the interstate buses leave from the older interstate station (called Rodoferroviária), located at the western end of the Eixo Monumental. The Central Bus Station also contains a main metro station.

A new bus station was opened in July 2010. It is on Saída Sul (South Exit) near Parkshopping Mall and with its metro station, and it's also an inter-state bus station, used only to leave the Federal District.

*Metro*










Metrô de Brasília is Brasília's underground metro system. The subway system has 24 stations on two lines, the Orange and Green lines, distributed along a total network of 42 km (26 mi), covering some of the metropolitan area. Both lines begin at the Central Station and run parallel until the Águas Claras Station. The Brasília metro is not comprehensive, so buses may provide better access to the city center. The metro leaves the Rodoviária (bus station) and goes south, avoiding most of the political and tourist areas. The main purpose of the metro is to serve suburban neighborhoods, such as Samambaia, Taguatinga and Ceilândia, as well as Guará and Águas Claras. The satellite cities served are more populated in total than the Plano Piloto itself (the census of 2000 indicated that Ceilândia had 344,039 inhabitants, Taguatinga had 243,575, whereas the Plano Piloto had approximately 400,000 inhabitants), and most residents of the satellite cities depend on public transportation.


----------



## metal fox (Apr 17, 2012)

Will Brasilia build an indoor arena?


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

netinhogga said:


> *International Airport*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the top photo looks like something straight out of Sim City 4:banana:


----------



## HansCouto (Feb 18, 2013)

*I can't wait*

:banana::banana:

I can't wait!!!! I have been personally to the Olympic Center in Brasilia and felt surprised by this news. Such hypocrisy...

Following is the Olympic Center at the University of Brasilia. It has been like this *over the past decades:*

Running track: 


























source: http://campus.fac.unb.br/midia/2013/1/fotografia/1-gestao/galeria4/topbasquetebad.jpg

Pool?








source:http://blogdocruz.blog.uol.com.br/images/piscinas.jpg

Basketball courts: 








source: http://campus.fac.unb.br/midia/2013/1/universidade/3-gestao/quadras externas2.jpg

Want to go to the bathroom? No problem. It also has filtered water:









Futsal court?








source: http://campus.fac.unb.br/midia/2013/1/fotografia/1-gestao/galeria4/topquadraterrivel.jpg

Well I wish good luck to all on that game... it will be very adventurous if it continues the way it is.


*
The Olympic Center at the University of Brasilia has been totally abandoned for more than two decades.*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

HansCouto said:


> :banana::banana: I can't wait!!!! I have been personally to the Olympic Center in Brasilia and felt surprised by this news. Such hypocrisy... Following is the Olympic Center at the University of Brasilia. It has been like this over the past decades: Running track: source: http://campus.fac.unb.br/midia/2013/1/fotografia/1-gestao/galeria4/topbasquetebad.jpg Pool? source:http://blogdocruz.blog.uol.com.br/images/piscinas.jpg Basketball courts: source: http://campus.fac.unb.br/midia/2013/1/universidade/3-gestao/quadras%20externas2.jpg Want to go to the bathroom? No problem. It also has filtered water: Futsal court? source: http://campus.fac.unb.br/midia/2013/1/fotografia/1-gestao/galeria4/topquadraterrivel.jpg Well I wish good luck to all on that game... it will be very adventurous if it continues the way it is. The Olympic Center at the University of Brasilia has been totally abandoned for more than two decades.


dont worry, you also thought that the WC would be a disaster and turned out to be one of the best wc ever


----------



## LuisClaudio (Sep 13, 2011)

I cant wait!!!


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

netinhogga said:


> http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=23348​





netinhogga said:


>


I don't understand. There is will an olympic stadium + an athletic stadium ? 

Why not made Garincha football stadium the olympic stadium and just build a lower athletic stadium ? Same disposition than for Rio OG with Maracana and Joao Havelange stadiums. 

2 70,000 stadiums in Brasilia will be maybe a little to much for the future.


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

No! There will be just one 70K stadium: National Stadium, already built for FIFA World Cup. That first proposal is just conceptual, they won't build it. They will build a 20-30K athletics stadium inside the campus of Universidade de Brasília, probably with some temporary seats.


----------



## Raphael_SBBR (Dec 19, 2007)

Brasília's new governor just made public that he will give up the 2019 Summer Universiade due to lack of money. That will be made official after he takes his position at office on January.

http://www.correiobraziliense.com.b...iversiade-por-causa-de-crise-financeira.shtml


----------



## Ugo Fantozzi (Aug 27, 2013)

*FISU returns to Napoli for the second Summer Universiade 2019 technical site inspection visit*

NAPOLI — FISU returned to the capital of Italy’s Campania region for a week of meetings and venue visits with the upcoming Summer Universiade organisers, which will take place 3-14 July 2019.



The meetings opened Monday morning with remarks from Franceso Massidda, senior advisor of the Luisa Latella, the Extraordinary Commissioner of the Napoli 2019 Organising Committee. Mr. Massidda then handed over the floor to Roberto Outerino, the Napoli 2019 Sports Director, who carried out the rest of the meeting. Also joining in were Gianluca Basili, the Napoli 2019 General Director, and Annapaola Voto, the organising committee’s Institutional Relations Director.
http://www.fisu.net/news/multisport...versiade-2019-technical-site-inspection-visit


----------

